# Mesquite Grilled Turkey Tenderloins



## Raine (Nov 18, 2004)

Mesquite Grilled Turkey Tenderloins

Yield: 8 servings
1 cup mesquite chips
2 lbs TURKEY TENDERLOINS
Pepper to taste 

Procedures
In small bowl cover mesquite chips with water and allow to sit for 2 hours. Prepare charcoal grill for direct-heat cooking. Drain water from mesquite chips and add chips to hot coals. 
Sprinkle tenderloins with pepper and grill 15 to 20 minutes or until tenderloins are no longer pink in center and register 170 degrees F. on meat thermometer. Turn tenderloins over halfway through grilling time. Allow tenderloins to stand 10 minutes before serving. 
To serve, slice tenderloins into 1/2-inch medallions and arrange on serving plate. Top with choice of salsas.


----------

